# What multiplayer online games do you play?



## ian

As part of some research I am doing, I would like to know what multiplayer games people play online, for instance, World of Warcraft. Your response would be greatly appreciated; I need as many people to participate as possible. I may later use the replies to create a poll, but for now, please just list the multiplayer games that you play online.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Counter Strike: Source
Halo 2
Battle Field 2142
RuneScape


----------



## kobaj

g4m3rof1337- I think he only means pc, and in that case, wait just a little while longer for halo2. 

Anywho, instead of just listing it all out, check out my xfire...

However, for ease my top 3 that I still currently play are

Counter strike source
Halo
Half life 2 deathmatch 

I WANT to start playing these more often though

Warrock 
Call of duty 1
quake 4

And as stated above, when it comes out, most likely,

Halo2vista

Ive probably given you more then you have asked for now though .


----------



## holdenssx

I play command and conquer generals sometimes


----------



## Rip_Uk

Mainly *Counter Strike: Source* but also *Warhammer 40K : Dawn Of War*


----------



## Archangel

WoW
CS:S   ( <- gawd, i feel dirty now  )
LotR Online
FlatOut 2
Dark Messiah oMM
Silent Hunter 3 
Silent Hunter 4


----------



## Itanda

CS:S and
thats about it.
once i get new pc in July i will add on to that list


----------



## cuffless

halo trial


----------



## Redbull{wings}

CS 1.6 
CS:S
BF2
Half-Life 2 Deathmatch(Sourceforts)
FEAR
DoD:S
UT2004


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

at the moment i play:

Black Hawk Down
TrackMania Nations 
Bf2(Sometimes)
CoD:UO


----------



## Vista

BF2
BF2142
Guild Wars


----------



## SirMille

BF2142 and no other


----------



## Jack Bauer

CS 1.6
CSS
BF2
BF2142
FEAR
DODS
HL2DM
Thats all I can think of right now I'll add on to this list later when I think of more.


----------



## OvenMaster

Believe it or not, there are still Serious Sam games being played 
Tom


----------



## Shane

Warrock
COD:UO
Enemy terretory


----------



## 4NGU$

cs:s 
bf2142


----------



## Burgerbob

Bf2, 
Fear, 
Hl2dm


----------



## belfong

A little bit of everything, though I'm not playing as active now as i did a couple of months ago, i played bf2 allot but after 800+ hours i got tired of it. I'm waiting for ET:QW and then I'll play that! Check my xfire...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Doom3
Flatout2
NFS Carbon (online interface sucks)


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

Guild Wars
CS:S
thinking of getting WarRock now...


----------



## WestC07

CS:S mainly, but occasionally will give HL2 Deathmatch a run.


----------



## Altanore

Nintendo DS:
Diddy Kong Racing

PC:
Multi Theft Auto
Populous: The beginning
Laxelore


----------



## DrCuddles

World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade
Command and Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars
Red Faction 1 (lol)
Galcon
Unreal Tournament 2004
FEAR

Best games in the world!!!


----------



## jp198780

only CSS..til i find a better game


----------



## Filip

Only Counter-Strike: Source at the moment (competitevly), but I'm switching to Quake 4 (1v1) soon because I'm gonna get payed if I switch


----------



## yangster

Kart Riders
Lunia
Diablo II (It's still fun!)
Supreme Commander (although I suck at it)
Guild Wars (it's been so long)


----------



## pokemon87654

mostly CSS..
there still is no better FPS


----------



## Vigor

Just BF2142 for about 2-4 hours a week for now.


----------



## leet6thgrader

Oh Holy Admin, Thou hast asked for Thy information. Thy shall recieve, from myself, the petty member of Thy holy Forum. The online multiplayer games that I  play are:

BF2
CS:S

Whip me not, o Lord. I tried.


----------



## krzykidkrisb

condition zero!!!!!!


----------



## superfreak

world of warcraft
CS:S


----------



## dannyjjang

world of warcraft im a botter  dont hate


----------



## Pizza_Boy

I Play FEAR COMBAT
Probably the best game right now to be free and be FPS


----------



## _simon_

Unreal Tournament 2004 (RPG Invasion)


----------



## Itanda

Wow everyone plays like Counter-strike source!


----------



## bluedishwasher

Diablo 2, Guild Wars, CS:S, Tacticl Ops, Freelancer, Warzone 2100


----------



## DCIScouts

Currently:

Guild Wars
Battle for Middle-Earth 2 (and expansion)
Civilization 4 (and expansion)
Starcraft
Company of Heroes


----------



## HumanMage

I play mostly RTS now that I have my laptop and my schedule is being filled with work, but they are

Dawn of War: Dark Crusade
Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne (need good AT partner)
Starcraft: Broodwar (replaying campeigns, perhaps online play)
Diablo II
Age of Empires III


----------



## ms-das

I play Battlefield 2 Special Forces and the regular version, and Soldat.


----------



## the_painter

-Rakion
-Regnum Online
-Last Chaos
-Lineage 2(L2gold server)
-SilkRoad Online
-Anarchy Online
-Rappelz Epic 3
-Rubies of Eventide
-Scions of Fate
-9Dragons
-Planeshift
-KalOnline
-Eedemons Online
-F.E.A.R. Combat
-Halo
-Battlefield 2
-Battlefield 2142
-Toblo
...yeah...I'm active on some more than others...


----------



## Geoff

Mainly just CSS now, im waiting for my new desktop to play some better games


----------



## eric92park

WOW-Undead-Horde
Scions of Fate- Bowman Chaos
Maple Story(My sister-shes 13, im 25- Plays actually and I think its stupid but I managed to find hacks for the pointless game)- lvl 132 Hermit
CSS
CS
HL2: DM
DOD:S<-- Pretty Fun 
Cod: uo
Battle Field 2
WC3:FT
SC:BW<- Yea I still play(ladder 8913... no loss yAY)
Guild Wars<- Used to...
(I dont really play this just have whole mess of games, I have to work....)


----------



## Iluvpenguins

Guildwars
World of Warcraft
Counter-strike 1.6,Source,CZ
Half-Life 2
Call of Duty 2


----------



## Tuffie

Counter Strike: Source
Battle Field 2142
RuneScape
HL2M
BF:2

Kent.


----------



## PabloTeK

Counterstrike: Source
HL2 Deathmatch (Free!)
Day of Defeat: Source (Also free!)
War Rock (Not so much now)


----------



## Julimbob

Playing at the moment:

Lord of the Rings Online (Beats wow.. used to play that)
Counter Strike Source
Warcraft 3
Supreme Commander

Mario Strikers (First online game for Wii  )


----------



## Twist86

Counter Strike
Halo 2
Battlefield 2142


----------



## leSHok

cs 1.6 and source
dod (not source)
sims 2, rollercoaster tycoon 3
red alert 2 and yuris revenge


----------



## elitehacker

Just started playing halo 2 online.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Right now it is only CSS and DODS.


----------



## its ME2

never played a game with source. is it something difficult to operate?? not even sure what it is. DOD source looks awesome although...


----------



## Apathetic

CS
CZ
Guild Wars
Anyone want to play guild wars? lol.


----------



## Smurf Manser

*games i play online*

battlefield 1942
Call of Duty I
Unreal Tournament
Guild Wars
Flyff (every once in a while when i'm bored)


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

I played World of Warcraft for about a month and quit, and Runescape for a year or so and quit.


----------



## shenry

CS 1.6
BF2
HL2DM
Soldat
Wolfenstien: ET
FEAR Combat(maybe)


----------



## INTELCRAZY

CS:S
HL2
B&W2
BF2142
BF2
COD2
TDU
CoH
AoE3
LOMAC
IL2:S
DCon

Yeah, just a few...


----------



## grimxx

Online games:
Shadowrun currently and loving it
Halo
Halo 2
Gears of War
Battlefield 2142

Its funny you know you read online reviews that tell you game is not good but I have learned from shadowrun not to trust anyones opinion but myself


----------



## Cleric7x9

CS1.6
LOTR:BFME2
QUAKE4

PS Shadowrun is really cool but i dont own it yet


----------



## dmaksimov

soldier front is my favorite online first person shoot


----------



## tidyboy21

F.E.A.R. and most other FPS games


----------



## Tayl

At this current point in time I am playing the following games online:

Command & Conquer: Tiberium Wars Kane Edition
Counter Strike: Source
Insurgency
Battlefield 2142
Half Life 2 Death Match

Hope this helps.

Best regards,

Breaks.


----------



## Good Ol' Ramos

Call Of Duty 2!!!!


----------



## HumanMage

Breaks you play HL2DM? Your the first person I've seen  on this forum that publically admits to playing it. I prefer HL2DM over CS:S. That crossbow is so much fun.


----------



## 4NGU$

Breaks said:


> At this current point in time I am playing the following games online:
> 
> Command & Conquer: Tiberium Wars Kane Edition
> Counter Strike: Source
> Insurgency
> Battlefield 2142
> Half Life 2 Death Match
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Breaks.



oooo oooo insurgency is ready im downloading it now yeay been wating since i saw it on here a month or so ago  cant wait to see it now 

is it good ??


----------



## Shane

HumanMage said:


> Breaks you play HL2DM? Your the first person I've seen  on this forum that publically admits to playing it. I prefer HL2DM over CS:S. That crossbow is so much fun.



He isnt the first lol...ive posted up screenshots of my playing it some time back in the game screenshots thread

i think alot of people play it...why would you not want to  publically admit to playing it


----------



## Tayl

4NGU$ said:


> oooo oooo insurgency is ready im downloading it now yeay been wating since i saw it on here a month or so ago  cant wait to see it now
> 
> is it good ??



You know, the game has amazing potential. While the game is released in Beta due to so many inpatient people wanting it sooner rather than later, it's actually a bloody good game indeed! Believe it or not I prefer it to CS:S and BF2142 at the moment because it's so realistic in play and the weapons, model skins and most especially the sounds are very spot on to life like. Bare in mind that due to it being a beta there are LOADS of bugs but even still with them the game is great fun.

It's very hard to grasp at first though. For the first few hours I hated the game but now that I'm actually good at it I can't get off it. Even if Valve ended up buying it from the developers and releasing their own version of it I'd certainly pay for it I like it that much.

Keep an eye out on their website as a patch is already scheduled to release soon!



HumanMage said:


> Breaks you play HL2DM? Your the first person I've seen  on this forum that publically admits to playing it. I prefer HL2DM over CS:S. That crossbow is so much fun.



HL2DM is a great game to play for a laugh. Unlike CS, you can unwind on it while buggering about and actually having fun. CS I find more of a competitive game rather than a game for fun. I enjoy running around with the revolver and grav gun just killing people in the most stupidest of ways.

Breaks.


----------



## 4NGU$

it keeps crashing just as it says map loaded what is supposed to happen next 
after it says map loaded


----------



## 4NGU$

ok n/m in in this is hard stuff


----------



## Tayl

Managed to get it working now?


----------



## 4NGU$

yeh it works and is great but i suck lol 
how do you know when you kill some one does it tell you ?? like on CS:S or what ?


----------



## Tayl

No you don't get told. You've either killed them or you haven't. You tell by them either firing back at you still or not. And by them still standing or not lol. They're really trying to make the war effect real what with no map, no easy way to identify the enemy from friend etc.

Breaks.


----------



## Jughead

Breaks said:


> No you don't get told. You've either killed them or you haven't. You tell by them either firing back at you still or not. And by them still standing or not lol. They're really trying to make the war effect real what with no map, no easy way to identify the enemy from friend etc.
> 
> Breaks.



Wheres this game can you download it or do you have to buy it in a store.


----------



## Tayl

If you register to www.fileplanet.com you can download it from there, for free. Bare in mind that before installing the game you should install 'SDK Base' via steam within your tools sections. Once that's installed, then install the game, restart steam and it will show up under CS:S and what not . All completely free.

Breaks.


----------



## The Astroman

Counter Strike Source
Battlefield 2

are the main ones.


----------



## ranzy

resistance!!!!


----------



## skidude

World Of Warcraft
Counter Strike Source
Day Of Defeat Source
Battlefield 2
Battlefield 2142
Call Of Duty 2
Quake 4


----------



## Alex.A

I used to play www.tribalwars.net. Its an awesome RPG, strategy game. I enjoyed it but while the time passed, I got bored and I quit. But I'm regaining more and more interest, so I think I'm gonna play it again. Try it, the charm isn't  
in the game itself, but in making relationships all around the world.


----------



## Garritto

Call Of Duty 1
Halo CE 
Guild Wars


----------



## thetux

I still play quake 3 quite regularly.    Call of Duty is fun, too.  I havent played World of Warcraft yet.  Other than that, Poker


----------



## MattHBC

CoD2
DoD:S
Insurgency Mod
Battlefield Vietnam (Yes people still play it


----------



## thunderhawk

Now I'm playing 9 Dragons Online Game .... Anybody Played this Game? 
This game quite interesting and relaxing for me ...
Sometime I played Football Manager ...
C.S 1.6 I played ....


----------



## unisole

Julimbob said:


> Playing at the moment:
> 
> Lord of the Rings Online (Beats wow.. used to play that)
> Counter Strike Source
> Warcraft 3
> Supreme Commander
> 
> Mario Strikers (First online game for Wii  )



Hi!

Could you refer me as a friend to Lord of the rings online please?
Because then i get it free  
I really want to play this gameee badly! 
Or anyone can refer me as a friend would be great!
Thanks


ALSO IF THERE ANY GAMES LIKE RUNESCAPE THAT ISNT RUNESCAPE THAT IS FREE? OR ANY GAMES LIKE LORD OF THE RINGS BUT FREE?


----------



## rayZa

Tank Mania. It's fun to own people here.


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

I used to play Runescape and World of Warcraft. Runescape beats WoW by a landslide, graphics aren't everything.


----------



## Ambushed

Counter Strike: Source
CS 1.6
CS 1.6
Conquer-Online


----------



## PcDoctor

world in conflict beta was most fun ive had in a while 2 bad its over now


----------



## hermeslyre

America's Army. I just got around to downloading it.. Completed marksman training with top notch scores and got raped in my first mission.


----------



## Nutter

I've been playing sof2 for a year now, and I'm still at it.


----------



## Verve

Halo Trial
Delta Force: Task Force Dagger + Delta Force 2


----------



## oscaryu1

^ YAY! But Blood Gluch gets pretty boring when you get the full version. Lol if your bored of Multiplayer the full versions campaigns are awesome!

Runescape
Maplestory
Halo


----------



## AntiTero

CS:S
Age of Empires 3


----------



## lovely?

whats your rank in AOE? im a serg, we'll play sometime


----------



## HumanMage

I played AOE III online but it was confusing to get a game going. Plus when I was online not many people wanted to play


----------



## Pike

World of Warcraft
Runescape


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

wow hate it now
lineage II good game dont play it ny more
runescape used to play it to much, now i quite finaly
gonna try guildwars


----------



## Gameshunter07

*World Of Warcraft!*

I started playing World of Warcraft about 2 years ago, and I have been addicted to it ever since. This game has over 9 million subscribers, and growing each day.
The problem with this game, is that you just can't get out. It's makes you a vampire, and just like a vampire you have suck blood to survive.

I really recommend you don't buy this game, and ever think about playing it.


----------



## Justin

test drive: unlimited!


----------



## p5n32

COUNTER stRIKE 1.6 is the best and bioshock!!, MOHAA , bf2, cs:s (not so much this game ahha), day of defeat , dod source, and more cbf telling LOL


----------



## p5n32

counter strike 1.6 BioS.au | bst clan LOL


----------



## nffc10

WarRock
All the Battlefield Series


----------



## tj_mario

*infantry*

I just wanted to let you all know that you should try this game called "Infantry Online" - VERY fun game, may not look it at first because its 2D but still has some pertty amazing graphics (waiting to be added even better graphics from a recent patch they added) - but the gameplay is absoulety off the roof... wont hurt to try ! --- BEST OF ALL - ITS FREE!!

Features -
You can create ur custome flag banners and show off to other people
You can make a SQUAD and recruit people of YOUR choice
There are rankings - scores are saved 24/7 ! -
HEAPS of FUN class's to choose from -
Heavy weapons -
Infantry footmen-
Infiltrators- (Very fun class- you can go INVISIBLE ! =0)
Medic-
Sci-ops- In a zone aclled "Eol Crater"
Biochem- In a zone called "Eol crater"
Squad leader-
Sergeant- in a zone called "Eol crater"
Captain- in a zone called "Eol crater"
Jump trooper-
Engineer- YOU CAN BUILD MACHINE GUNS AND ROCKETS OMGOMG

Doesnt this just sound sexilicous - COME PLAY AND JOIN IN FUN!

Download link: http://www.station.sony.com/casualP...oduct.vm?Id=039


----------



## Shane

PabloTeK said:


> Counterstrike: Source
> HL2 Deathmatch (Free!)
> Day of Defeat: Source (Also free!)
> War Rock (Not so much now)



uhh?

Day of Defeat isnt free


----------



## proson

WoW and FFXI but now i play wow most of the time!


----------



## tomo9992

Rainbow 6 Vegas for sexbox 360 FTW


----------



## Ramodkk

I play
- Rakion (sometimes)
- Warcraft 3 TFT for Dota (sometimes)

thats it!


----------



## DirtyD86

games currently being dominated online:

day of defeat: source
counter strike: source
WoW. used to play more, but here lately its been boring me to tears


DoD is my current favorite and im guessing it will be for a long time


----------



## Froboy7391_99

Warrock(Sniper for life!)


----------



## Kesava

i play enemy territory

never gets boring lol

http://www.xfire.com/profile/kiwikuz/


----------



## internet_robber

I'am new member! and i want start with this section  because iam a gamer! .. i play Lineage II and World of Warcraft ... 
Sorry for my language but iam Greek  and i am not very well to english language! ..


----------



## maxigladi

currently i don't have a high speed internet if i had

i wud like to play these games

counter-strike i am good at it
CALL of duty 1 & 2 
Racing game mostly NFS 

No strategy games


----------



## chupacabra

COD2 and megami tensei online imagine, sometimes bf1942


----------



## f.i.t.h

Counter Strike: Source is my life


----------



## Cupcakke

CS:S mainly, Starcraft, WC3 are also good time killers.  Im all Old school, played WoW for 2 years... hardcore if that counts for anything.


----------



## wungoodshu

Mostly CS:S and WoW for me. Wow's getting kinda old at this point though.


----------



## Compu2224

Age Of Empires 3
Freelancer
Flight Sim


----------



## apj101

i think this has seen its day in terms of sticky need.


----------



## HELP_ME

CSS...only


----------

